# Please please please help!! I need Advice ASAP!!!!!



## Punkie (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay so those of you all that are on here all the time know my story.. if not go read my threads .. I would go into the story If I had time but, I don't ... =[ Im at the library So I don't have much time.. Okay so here the latest...


my Husband and I are seprated.... and well I haven't seen him in 5 months... Im in washington and hes in alaska well anyways my living place here is not good and what not and he knows that... he told me with in the 2 week of december I can move there in alaska where we would be ROOMMATES!! yay U read that ROOMMATES.. he said we would not get back together but, he said its a one bed room! and we could sleep in the same bed and what not .. he said we could have sex and what not but he would not tell me he loved me... if he didnt care at all why would he let me move back to Alaska and move in with him???? and all that if he didnt want any chance of this working??? He didnt say it in those words like OO yah I want sex he was like what would u do if I aprouched u? you know he told me he cared about me to a point.... ummm help please. is there hope for us? Ummm I am sorry if this is all over the place its just im trying to hurry and type... lol . Umm he told me i am to get a job within 3 months or he sends me back.. Im just lost cause at one point he seems he cares and another he seems to push me away... i need all the advice im even willing to get advice thro my cell number thro text please help im holding on with a thread!!

write me on here!! on text!! please help!!

is there a chance of us working this out in the long run?
number 206- 396-6356


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

punkie:

There is always hope but not living in the same state doesn't help.

He's setting boundaries for you if you do come to stay. 

Reevaluate if this is what you want to do. There is a high chance, after 5 months, that he's moved on to OW. You will suffer emotional abuse if you stay with him and don't get what you want/need from the relationship. He's giving you a warning.

Why does he invite you and tell you these things? He may feel guilty for you. He may feel sorry for you? You name it. 

If there is any chance to find work and live with someone else than I would. I think you are risking your dignity at this point. However, if you choose to go....get a job quick and save up for you may end up trying to find a place elsewhere.


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

You obviously still love him, but he surely doesn't. He probably feels sorry for you and wants to take advantage at the same time. Be proud and independent and say no. Find your own way. Start fresh. You are divorced, try and accept that. It happened for a reason. Move on, find someone new.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I can almost guarentee that if you say no and start basically living your own life that is going to get him to come around even more. The whole live here and have sex with me but I'm not going to tell you I love you thing...you would basically be his round the clock booty call...but don't think that he wouldn't be getting it from other places. I'm not saying that that's what would happen, thats just what it sounds like. How would you feel if you go back there move in and start working and you two start having sex, and you find out he is with another woman too? Save yourself that pain, and get yourself together and that is going to make him want you even more.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Punkie I think you know in your heart that this is not for you - sex is nothing without love and forewarning you that he iss\n't going to tell you that is plain mean....my H and I spent some time like this - it was out and out pure agony - and this is coming from someone who loves her H dearly...when my H stopped telling me that he loved me - I told him to leave _ I didn't want him to and I wish he was still here - but I found the other option to be torture - just my experience I am sharing....I'd like to think that you could at least avoid this - and if you don't have kids and you are still young you have such a good chance of finding someone who will cherish you - yes I said cherish punkie cause that is what you deserve....


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

So he usues you as his personal sex toy. Goes out and does his own thing. Oh and BTW you need to also pay your way.. Hmm.. That sounds like a good relationship. Time to get some self-esteem back. That isn't a relation ship thats a hooker/pimp relationship except your not getting money for having sex. This is every guys dream who isn't in a relationship. Hun you deserve better..


----------

